# Please think good thoughts...



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Good thoughts coming your way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sending good thoughts!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Sending many, many good thoughts for you both. And it's not crazy to worry...it means you are a good dog mom


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sending you and Chance positive thoughts for tomorrow. I understand exactly how you are feeling.. but keep busy and hopefully the time will fly by... will be looking for your post tomorrow to see how he's doing


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

It's all going to go well. Will be thinking of you and Chance...lots of positive vibes coming your way!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sending good thoughts


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Positive thoughts flying across to you!.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Lots of positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Many good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Crossing my fingers for you and Chance


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good thoughts you and Chance, hope everything goes well.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Sending thoughts & prayers that he will do amazing!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Checking to see how how things went today for Chance and also to see how you are doing.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance's vet just called and said that Chance did very well. YAY!!!

He did have to have two extractions, though. Poor baby... I shouldn't have waited so long for his dental. Never again. If I had had it done when I was first thinking about it, maybe he wouldn't have had to have those teeth pulled. Well...it's done now and he's fine which is what's important. 

Thanks for all your good thoughts everyone. I know they made a difference. :smooch:


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

So glad his dental went ok! I think a bit of frozen yogurt or frosty paws would be in order for your sweet boy tonight. Poor baby probably hurts from having teeth pulled


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I'm so happy to hear all went well!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I just brought him home. The growths that were removed were on his right eye. The area area had to be shaved and now it looks like he has a black eye. 

He already ate a little canned food, but he's really whiny. Probably coming down from all the meds...


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

kwhit said:


> I just brought him home. The growths that were removed were on his left eye. The area area had to be shaved and now it looks like he has a black eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor guy. Hope he gets some good rest & feels better soon. Hope the biopsies come back good, too! Hugs!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I meant his right eye. Duh! :doh:


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Poor boy! I'll bet he feels miserable. Sending good thoughts on the biopsy results!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Poor guy! Glad he's home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*



kwhit said:


> I just brought him home. The growths that were removed were on his right eye. The area area had to be shaved and now it looks like he has a black eye.
> 
> He already ate a little canned food, but he's really whiny. Probably coming down from all the meds...


He looks beautiful. So glad he is home!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> He looks beautiful.


Yes he does. :smooch:

He's been sick all night. Going between gagging and horrible diarrhea. We were out in the backyard a few times during the night hosing his "feathers" on his back legs off.  I'm going to call his vet and let them know...maybe get an anti nausea med for him. I had a feeling this would happen. 

Chance stresses so bad with anything that changes his daily routine. He likes everything to stay the same, day in and day out. That,
plus his body is getting rid of drugs they used during the procedure, has put his stress level on overdrive, I'm sure.

Just wish I could snap my fingers and make him better...


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Just seeing this. I hope Chance feels better soon. Poor sweetheart. I also have a dog who doesn't like change and stresses easily.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry Chance had such a rough night, hope he will be feeling better soon. 
Hope the biopsy results are good news.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry Chance is feeling ill. Poor guy has been thru so much, and so have you. Sending your sweet boy a gentle hug and hopes that he feels better soon!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Cooking up his bland diet, (rice, boiled ground turkey, fat-free cottage cheese and a little bit of pumpkin), hoping he'll eat a little. Put his pain med in a very small piece of cheese and he ate it :dblthumb2 so he's sleeping soundly right now. As long as I keep ahead of the pain, he'll stay comfortable.

He's such a sweetheart...:heartbeat


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Poor Chance but looking at the bright side it's OVER and he will likely improve and feel better each day. Great that he is able to sleep peacefully now. Rest = Recovery.
When my Chance had surgeries, managing the post-surgery pain made a huge difference in his well being. It's hard when the medication causes digestive problems - then it's truly a balancing act. Puts a lot of extra stress on the caregivers!
I think having those bad teeth gone will help going forward.
Saying prayers that Chance has a good night and better day tomorrow.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Just got home from a doctor appointment and Chance threw up his bland diet that I gave him.  It wasn't even that much. Poor little angel. I feel so helpless. He kept the cheese I gave him down, maybe I'll give him another whole slice with his next pain med. 


He looks so sad...maybe it's the eye patch look that makes him seem sadder than he is...


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

My heart is breaking for your boy. My Chance has a way also of looking so forlorn and sad when he doesn't feel good. At least the cheese (with the pill) stayed down. I think it's a good idea to give a little more cheese and see how that goes.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance ate his breakfast! Licked his bowl clean! :banana::artydude:banana::artydude

What a relief! :yes:


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

YES!!! So glad your beautiful boy is on the mend!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear he's feeling better!.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Yay! Glad he is feeling better! Go Chance!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

He ate his lunch, too! I'm sooooo happy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy*

I'm so happy for you and Chance!!00


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm happy Chance is feeling better.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Looking a little more alert. :dblthumb2:heartbeat:yipee:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay, Chance! Love the pirate eye!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just seeing this. Glad he's on the mend. Maggie, at 12 1/2, had a dental about a month ago and had to have some extractions. Luckily, she, too, handled the anesthesia well but was still pretty out of it for 12-18 hours afterwards and it took a couple of days until she was back to being herself. Hope today finds Chance raring to go!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

kwhit said:


> Looking a little more alert. :dblthumb2:heartbeat:yipee:


Very alert ! and very adorable. My vet told me that it often takes senior dogs a little longer for the leftover effects of anesthesia to be gone from their system.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chance*

Kisses and hugs to Chance!0


----------

